# Mini S Smoked!!!



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,

Well, this was about a week ago and my dad and I were riding in his '93 RS America just getting the juices flowing in it a little bit, you know. So, we turn on this road by our house called Manhattan thats a two lane road and very congested with traffic, bumpy from poor maintence, and traffic lights every block almost. Anyways, we were half way to Gandy Blvd, i.e. gandy bridge thats about 5 miles long and you can really open up your car there, and this generally older gentleman whips out in his Mini Cooper S with the Works Package. He keeps runnin up on our bumper and acts like he wants to race. So, we turn off of Manhattan and get on Gandy Blvd. 2 Blocks from the last stop light to the bridge. When we turn we hear this skidding of some sort and by the time I turn and look back I see the Mini cooper hopping up in the air and its front wheels are spinning like mad and it sounded kinda like a wind up toy. Luckily, for this story's sake, he caught the last light before the bridge, he was first in line, and we were too in the other lane. My dad didnt feel like racing but he wanted to be a little kid, as usual  . Light turns green: The guy guns it, my dad doesn't even bother and 2 seconds later he pushes it to the floor and get outta first, by this time the Mini is 2 car lengths ahead of us in the other lane. We hit second gear: we blow him away instantly and he is gobbled up the exhaust. :rofl: . We're going up to 120 and hes still back there but steady, we hit 140 he's still back there, and steady, we hit 160, he is still steady amazingly! We finnally let off and we give him the :thumbup: since that car hauls ass for such a little car. We turned around and cruised on home. Amazingly, the next day my dad goes to the Mini dealership to test drive a mini s with, what else, the JCW pack. Those cars are awesome but seem kinda dangerous. They are BMW made though so thats a big +. Anyways. Minis Are Kick ass!


----------



## Dr Greco (Jan 15, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Minis Are Kick ass!


And your dad is a dangerous man!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hehehehe


----------

